# French Horn & Trumpet remote recording sessions



## MP (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My name's Marc Papeghin, french horn and trumpet player from France and I'm offering my services as an "internet session musician".

Here are some soundclips/videoclips from recent sessions and from my own arrangements :

:arrow: http://www.marcpapeghin.com/internetsessions







So if you need some real instruments to replace some sometimes not realistic-enough samples, don't hesitate to PM or email me at info(at)marcpapeghin(dot)com to discuss it


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 11, 2010)

That's some really nice playing and arrangements!

Would it be possible to post the scores?

And what are your rates?

EDIT: just read you are trying to release the scores.


----------



## MP (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Thanks!

The copyright battle has been going on for almost a year now...dealing with John Williams' copyrights is just extremely hard and tedious...but I still hope those scores will be released some day as there's quite a big demand for them !

About my rates well it depends on the length of the piece and how much time I'll spend on it.
But basically, I ask for 70€ for a solo horn track and 25€ for each other individual parts.
A 4-horn section for example would be around 140€


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Hi Marc,

welcome in this forum! You are a very agile and fluid player. The idea to have lead voices recorded is certainly good, especially for horn, oboe, trumpet.

I have played with different horn players in ensembles and remember they are specialized tone-wise. I think you are an ideal chamber music player. However I wonder whether you also have an example of that heavy, lordly, brassy Wagner-like horn sound that is suited for epic music. I guess a lot here would be especially interested in that.

Cheers
Hannes


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 11, 2010)

I just poked around on your myspace page and found "Tribute to Neal Morse". This is the lyrical horn sound that I think is sought for here for solo lines.

http://www.myspace.com/marcpapeghin

Still did not find the iron ore sound that I am looking for ... if I would be you I would wrap my mind around such a demo


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2010)

Marc love your playing and your interpretation of the score! Heh - between you and Hannes live strings and french horns are covered! Like Hannes though, I would like to hear some Epic Wagnerian examples too. PM me your rates.


----------



## MP (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Thanks for the kind comments !

About a more Wagnerian sound...you can check out some other samples on my website :

http://www.marcpapeghin.com/internetsessions


----------



## lux (Jun 12, 2010)

very cool stuff Mark, welcome here.


----------



## Markus S (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Out of curiosity, where are you from in France?


----------



## MP (Jun 12, 2010)

Lille !


----------



## Markus S (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Not too far from here! I'll keep you in mind - très beau jeu !


----------



## Lex (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

You rock!

aLex


----------



## MP (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Thanks 

To give you an idea of my playing in the context of a score, here's an MP3 where I play along a cue from Newton Howard's King Kong.
There's 8 horn parts in total, with reverb, high on the mix.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ytkm5i4zxtt


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool playing, Stevie! 

On the weekend I am doing a recording session in Spain, maybe you join in? :-D

Without joking: 

Hi Mark and welcome! Very cool what you do with your horns!


----------



## Justus (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Welcome Marc!
Very nice arrangements and playing!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure Gunther! I can bring my friends if you want!
We worked hard for decades to come up with this great sounding orchestra. Check here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l9EjZ2SgAE

Well, I have to confess that maybe I was wrong and Marc is slightly better than me...


----------



## MP (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Here's my latest production...a french horn tv show theme medley !
( Kamen, Giacchino, Elfman material in there .. )


----------



## Justus (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Wonderful!!!
I put you on my list for live recordings!


----------



## Roque Fort (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Hi Marc,

I liked your idea of making a one man ensemble, *you are the Bobby McFerrin of the horn!*

Lot of *hard work there* too.

Your *videos are engaging*.

*IDEA*: maybe one of these days you could *delight us with one of your multi-horn projects in which you apply effects to your tracks*. I know you are promoting a beautiful and realistic horn sound, but you may be the only one who has good expertise and dares to do it publicly.

*Long live horn players*.

Greetings from Argentina.


----------



## MP (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*



Roque Fort @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> *IDEA*: maybe one of these days you could *delight us with one of your multi-horn projects in which you apply effects to your tracks*. I know you are promoting a beautiful and realistic horn sound, but you may be the only one who has good expertise and dares to do it publicly.



Well truth is...I can't say I never thought about it 
I love experimenting and out-of-the-box thinking so I may very well explore that someday !

Anyway, thanks to you all for the kind comments !


----------



## MP (Oct 7, 2010)

Little bump to announce the launch of my brand new official website :

http://www.marcpapeghin.com

With MP3/Video downloads, infos, full tracklists for all of my crazy horn works


----------



## MP (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

I just released a new original composition of mine for Horn Quartet, called "Hypnos" !

You can check it out ( and the videoclip that goes with it at this link :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrDcfL-E3Mk


----------



## realstrings (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Great to find you Marc! I've started a resource site for virtual session musicians. Please add yourself or anyone you know doing a similar thing. http://virtualmusicians.wikispaces.com/


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2011)

Saw you already added me... thanks for that 
This site is a great idea !


----------



## Frank Luchs (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Thank you Marc, especially for the xtra-voices.
It was a pleasure working with you.
Fast work and delivery, solid tracks and a shot of creativity.
++ I can recommend his services.++

See you in Atlantis!
Frank


----------



## MP (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

My latest arrangement : *A French Horn Tribute to Film Music*

28 film score composers all connected in one piece :o 



In case the link is blocked in your country => http://www.marcpapeghin.com/filmmusic


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*



MP @ Sun Oct 30 said:


> My latest arrangement : *A French Horn Tribute to Film Music*
> 
> 28 film score composers all connected in one piece :o
> 
> :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzjEu4o4W_I



Not bad at all,

but, if you want to get many jobs, I would suggest you to record more epic style music, presenting also more dynamic playing, and....., a much shorter demo. 

Good meant!

o-[][]-o


----------



## MP (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Well for shorter dynamic clips, there's this page on my website :wink: 

:arrow: http://www.marcpapeghin.com/internetsessions


----------



## Justus (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Fantastic, you made my evening, Marc!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MP (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Here's my french horn rendition of the "Asteroid Field" cue from Empire Strikes Back :o


----------



## David Story (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

Wonderful playing, the section at 1:40 is astounding technique!


----------



## Ed (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*



MP @ Sat Nov 26 said:


> Here's my french horn rendition of the "Asteroid Field" cue from Empire Strikes Back :o
> 
> :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rpFZAH9A1Y



Loved it!

Actually made me realise how much more the horn can do, thanks!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Need a french horn ?*

That is awesome. Great website Marc.


----------



## MP (Mar 18, 2013)

Quick bump to let you know I now also provide trumpet recordings !

Feel free to check out this link for audio samples :

:arrow: http://www.marcpapeghin.com/internetsessions

Thanks !


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 18, 2013)

Great stuff as always Marc!! 

~C


----------



## IvanP (Mar 18, 2013)

Très impressionant!

Bravo et bienvenu!


----------

